# GOT HIM!!



## AFarhat (Sep 9, 2014)

I actually got a picture of my cat not being difficult. I think its pretty nice.

C&C always welcome.


----------



## limr (Sep 9, 2014)

Good for you! Cats are impossible, aren't they?   Good focus on his (her?) face. Name?


----------



## AFarhat (Sep 10, 2014)

limr said:


> Good for you! Cats are impossible, aren't they?   Good focus on his (her?) face. Name?



Thank you.  Yes, they are impossible.... His name is, Sherman.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 10, 2014)

limr said:


> Good for you! Cats are impossible, aren't they?   Good focus on his (her?) face. Name?



I fear to comment on this lest I suffer the wrath of Branieck.  Cat people.  Sheesh.

Lol


----------



## AFarhat (Sep 10, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> I fear to comment on this lest I suffer the wrath of Branieck.  Cat people.  Sheesh.
> 
> Lol



Haha, I like all animals.  But cats can pretty much take care of themselves and are around when you want them... sometimes


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 10, 2014)

AFarhat said:


> Haha, I like all animals.  But cats can pretty much take care of themselves and are around when you want them... sometimes



Not that I don't mind a little self sufficiency, but dang it if I'm going to feed it, clean up after it, and go to all that work it had better at least pretend to be happy to see me when I get home.  Lol


----------



## limr (Sep 10, 2014)

My girls are happy when I get home. When I open the door, Zelda is almost always waiting. Then Mrs.Parker comes trundling out. I kneel down on the floor and we all touch noses.


----------



## avraam (Sep 26, 2014)

like Sherman's pose)) like a model)


----------

